# I think I have tried everything ...Jesus i need help!:'(



## Too_young_feel_too_old (Jul 17, 2014)

Over the past year I have had constipation that has progressvly worse (from intense straining ...to now if im lucky a BM once a week with bad straining)
I have tried all th limiting diets to see triggers...
I feel like the food intake does not matter,nothing ever changed when I removed food groups...i feel even water is a trigger...
The only time I get relief is...uh when that time of the month hits and that one time i did an empsom salt clense(i only did it once) 
I have incoperated yoga,more exersize...experimented with fiber intake..
I drink (literally) a gallon of water a day...
I was perscribed metamucial...but that provides only more discomfort if anything ...
Im bloated and full all the time...(except after a full bm...which is rare)
Im barely 18 years old,with type one diabetes ...what is wrong,why is nothing working?


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Adding more fiber can sometimes make it worse I have found. Try Miralax instead as it draws water into the intestines. Might have to take for several days before things get moving. Then experiment if you need to take it every day, every other day, or less frequently to keep you more regular.

I have been reading some posts on this site that say drink bottled water due to chloramines in the water. This was for people suffering from diarrhea, but I am going to try this also for a while and see if my body "likes" or has better absorption of the bottled water over my city water.

It can be bit stressful, but don't start feeling old yet! You will figure this out.


----------



## Too_young_feel_too_old (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you for replying  
Yes...Im awefully new to this and my Drs dont seem to take me seriously one bit...(im assuming its because im younger? I dont know...)
I have experimented with Miralax...but i bloated so bad everyone thought i was pregnant for a while x'D 
I feel like the Dr's wont offer any real insight,unless i specifically ask for certain test...Im finally seeing a GI soon...is there any test I should request?
And I heard a little bit about the water also ...apprently more people feel better with soft water (most tap is hard water) and well water can trigger diarrhoea ...(not sure if that was relevent xD)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Too Young---so sorry for all your problems. struggling with chronic constipation is very difficult, isn't it.

that's good you will be seeing a gastro doc soon. he/she will take your problems more seriously than your regular doc and will be able to figure things out and give you a treatment plan that works for you and bring you relief.

as far as tests are concerned---you mentioned having to strain a lot in order to have a bm which makes me wonder if you may have pelvic floor dysfunction. with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

here is a good link explaining pfd:

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/pelvic_disorders/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction.aspx

about straining: yes it's bad to strain and it really doesn't help. straining locks ups those pelvic floor muscles even more and makes it even harder to get things out.

elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete and easier evacuation so you don't have to strain.. so can using a squatty potty.

here is a great u-tube video by a pelvic floor physical therapist about how to have a bowel movement without straining:






you also might want to ask the gastro doc for a sitz marker test--colonic transit study. that will show if you have slow transit constipation.

wishing you all the best--take care.


----------



## speedtechguy (Aug 18, 2014)

I will definitely try the bottled water also... My symptoms are bloating all day, stomach tightness while eating, burping a lot, passing gas, left side pain, but tends to get better after bm..at one point I took fiber for a week and the pain started to hit me on both sides specially the right side. I stopped the fiber and only the pain on left side bottom on rib..I get some nausea, but mine is constipation and sometimes diarrhea I started taking some tea and it seems to have soothing effect on my stomach. Since I felt like my stomach was sick all day...I am so glad I found this forum.


----------

